# Can I freeze chicken stock in ziplock bags?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I made boiled chicken yesterday and it made a lot of chicken stock at the same time. Right now its in a bunch of large ziplock containers but I need them for regular left over storage in the fridge. I don't have glass jars and stuff for storing stuff so the only thing I can think of is ziplock bags. Would this be ok? I'm boiling more chicken tomorrow before it goes bad and I will end up with a ton more so I gotta do something


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I usually freeze in a container and then when it's frozen take the "lump" and store it in a plastic bag. I;ve never put it directly into a bag.

For containers I've used silicone muffin trays, ice cube trays, pyrex jugs. Pretty much whatever I have to hand.


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

I've done it. Be sure to leave room for expansion and double bag it. And be sure to put them on a cookie sheet or something so they freeze flat. It hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Make sure it's cool before you pour it in the bags. I worry about leaching from plastics with hot ingredients being added to bags.

And from experience: I second the double-bagging recommendation!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I freeze it in plastic bags (always make sure its cool first!) and then make sure to freeze it flat. I've never needed to double bag it, but I don't defrost in the bags.

I wack the frozen bags against the fridge or counter, and it breaks into a few peices which can be removed from the bag. I then let these defrost either in the dish I'm making, or in a bowl.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I would never but it right into a bag because I like to refrig it overnight and remove the fat.
Using it first in ice cubes is much better for us, that way you can add how ever much you want to the bag and take out as much as you want or as little.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

Make sure it's cool before you pour it in the bags. I worry about leaching from plastics with hot ingredients being added to bags.
I've made this mistake. Put hot (or sometimes just warm) stock into bags and when I tried to use it, it tasted/smelled like plastic.









So now I cool it overnight first, and then put into baggies.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

i have, it takes less space... but make sure it is cooled! lol

h


----------

